
The Story of the Fail Whale - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_story_of_the_fail_whale.php
======
mechanical_fish
I would have nothing against this whale if it hadn't put the cat with a
screwdriver out of a job.

Yeah, I'm a hopelessly sentimental collector of stale memes, but I still think
that cat had a can-do spirit that the whale lacks.

------
fallentimes
I love the fail whale; I'm wearing a fail whale Tshirt right now.

